# Easy walk harness



## Lottierachel

At 18 weeks, Tilly's pulling is getting worse. I have tried a harness, a collar, treats in front of nose, stopping, changing direction, all the usually - most of the, work fine when we are in the kitchen trying them out, and even in the garden, but on an actual walk - hopeless!!

I've found this harness, where the lead attaches to the front and the reviews on amazon seem pretty positive. Has anyone used one? Do they cause any discomfort? Tilly is on her lead for around 30% of her walk, and we also walk her up to the shops etc. so it's important to me that she walks nicely. She's also worse with her pulling when me and my OH both take her out together. Weird!

Any other recommendations welcome  xx


----------



## Lottierachel

Oops, forgot to post the link

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Premier-HAR...927&sr=8-8&keywords=premier+easy+walk+harness


----------



## susanb

I have looked at that one myself - and you are right, it does get lots of good reviews. I'd be interested to know if anyone has actually tried it.


----------



## RuthMill

I have a harness that the lead clips on at the front. It was from PAH. Looks identical to the one in your link. Same colour even. It wasn't a great fit on Lola, it was the smallest size and too big I felt. When adjusted it didn't stay in the size it was adjusted to, kept loosening. Ended up looking really awkward and I worried it was hurting her. If I could get another one that was the right size I would definitely use it as it did help. I was worried about her comfort and safety though with it getting loose.


----------



## DB1

I think most harnesses do work, although some persistent pullers just learn to push against them even if it is uncomfortable for them. The main reason I have never bothered is I know Dudley's coat would probably matt more where the harness sat. we are still working on lead walking and he is getting much better - but that is a year of training and he's still not perfect!!!This one looks pretty good. Training does work but you have to make 100% of your walks training walks for a couple of weeks and to be honest that is pretty much impossible when you want to get somewhere!


----------



## RachelJ

When Darcie is at her full size I am going to get her a Puppia harness, link below. She occasionally pulls on her lead but not much so going to wait until she is fully grown. I think I prefer a harness rather than I collar and lead as seems alittle more comfy for them x 

http://www.puppiaharness.co.uk/


----------



## dio.ren

Molly is a big puller. I have tried everything. A collar is really bad I swear she would choke herself so can't walk her with that. I bought her a buddy belt and it is better but she still pulls. I asked our trainer about it at our last training class and he said no matter what you do she will still pull so he recommended the Easy Walk harness. I bought one but of course it's too big for her so I will have to return it and get a smaller size.

I do see a Golden Retriever on our walks and he has one and he walks perfectly. So I'm hopeing that the smaller one will fit her I thought maybe I was doing something wrong but he said some dogs just want to pull more than others. With her buddy belt it's not as bad though but if she sees someone she wants to meet them and then the pulling starts.


----------



## carlsbadsue

yes the easy walker works, as recommended by Rigby's Puppy Class teacher. Rigby, needed a S/M, not a S or a M, but a S/M which was difficult to find. He weighs 22 lbs. It does keep him from pulling and allows for a loose lead. Give it a try!


----------



## Sue T

Hi there. 
Lucy as a pup pulled and pushed us along like a train. Walks were not at all enjoyable when we used a collar and lead. Daily walks are still an opportunity to continue training, as most of the time her nose is to the ground scenting. In desperation I purchased an Ancol Happy at Heel harness size medium. It works by pulling across the chest so that if your dog pulls they end up actually facing you so that you are able to give eye contact. It has been nothing short of being fantastic and has worked wonders for us. What it has also achieved is that if we put her collar on now, it has trained her to walk more to heel.

I notice that the lead ring on the one you are interested in link has the lead ring on the top, rather than at the side, but I'm afraid that I cannot comment on its effectiveness.

Its all still training in progress at 9 months, and I remember the tutor on the puppy training class saying it took her almost 12 months to train her dog to walk to heel, so I take comfort in that. Lucy is also worse when my husband and I walk with her, and I think it is because she gets so excited! Hopefully maturity will help! Hope this helps.


----------



## Lottierachel

Thanks for all your input - we are going to puppy training tonight so will ask what they think. At the moment, I use her ancol car harness for walking, it has a large padded bit on the chest so is really easy for her to lean against and pull. 

The pulling isn't dreadful, she still has all 4 paws on the ground, but as I said is worse when we both go, or if she sees someone she wants to go and say hello to.

Last week the trainer suggested a half choke collar - but I really don't like the idea of that, especially not when she is so young!

Had a look at the happy at heel one, Sue. Gets good reviews too!

X


----------



## Cat 53

Max has pulled so much lately I have developed tennis elbow, so purchased a Canny Collar and so far it works really well.


----------



## wilfiboy

When it was slippy I reverted to an extendable lead just so Mable could go that little bit a head but then she got where she'd then want to go further and still pull I bought a figure 8 lead a bit like a halti but have never used it cos i felt mean. These harnesses look nice ....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/3pusscats...me=STRK:MEWAX:IT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


Not necessarily to stop pulling but look nice x


----------



## Lottierachel

Ohh they're very pretty! I like the collar with the big flower on too  x


----------



## Lottierachel

I have ordered the easy walk harness in a light brown/fawn colour after reading more reviews and watching a youtube video. I went for size S/M after measuring Tilly. it says it fits a girth of 19-25 inches, she is bang on 19 today and growing at quite a rate, it should be here in about a week, by which time I image her girth will have increased!- I will let you knw how I get on! Xx


----------



## susanb

Lottierachel said:


> I have ordered the easy walk harness in a light brown/fawn colour after reading more reviews and watching a youtube video. I went for size S/M after measuring Tilly. it says it fits a girth of 19-25 inches, she is bang on 19 today and growing at quite a rate, it should be here in about a week, by which time I image her girth will have increased!- I will let you knw how I get on! Xx


I hope it works - do let us know!


----------



## RuthMill

I've always had puppia harnesses. They are good but very comfortable therefore easy to pull on.


----------



## Izzy27

I use a "Gentle Leader" when I take Farley out on her lead and she walks beautifully. It was recommended to me by my trainer.


----------



## GorgeousGeorge

Rachel I use one for george as he pull he is 7 1/2 months old and his is Harrys one that was too small for Harry so for now it fits him fine and it is comfortable and does help with pulling. I have him on a smaller lead when he has his puppia harness on which helps his is a size M and I think it will still fit him when he is full grown, as hes only small? If I could get the hang of putting photos on here I would show him to you in it


----------



## Pollypiglet

Minton pulls and he is very strong, Hattie never really pulled and walks on a loose lead. I got a harness with a chest ring for Minton it has helped but it does pull behind his front leg on the side furthest away from you, he doesen't seem to mind though! Hopefully he will get less enthusiastic with age!


----------



## Patricia

I always used harnesses until the trainer at obedience class poo-pooed them. He said they're OK if they were pulling a sled, which is true. Dolly used to pull a lot, but since using a half choke she is really good. At class if dogs are pulling he recommends you stop and walk round in a circle (I know that will probably look weird in the middle of the street) but it works as it breaks their momentum.


----------



## Tecstar

In the Gwen Bailey book she recommends standing still if they pull. It teaches them that pulling gets them nowhere.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1

I was recommended a half choke at puppy classes and used one till he was about a year and realised it was making no difference at all!!(I thought he would be worse on his normal collar but he wasn't). 
I didn't find the standing still worked for us as Dudley would sit down when he realised I had stopped, so it was - pull - stop - sit - go - pull etc etc! The turning around and walking the other way works much better with him, but that also looks really silly and you have to not be desperate to get anywhere in particular, works really well though, you don't say anything until they walk nicely then give lots of praise.


----------



## dio.ren

We got the Easy Walk Harness today for Molly and it's amazing. At one point I was like is she beside me It has made a change that I noticed immediately!! I highly recommend it for pulling dogs for sure! It's kind of expensive but so was her buddy belt and it seems really durable.

I am going to buy another one just in case they stop making them


----------



## Lottierachel

I still love my easy walk harness. I need to get a new one as Tilly managed to get her teeth on her current one and has nearly chewed through it! 

She walks out in front of me half the time and by my side for the rest.

The only annoying thing about it is that the chest strap does come looser after walking for a while, it doesn't stop it walking though and I just tighten it up each time we go out.

Overall, a definite 9 out of 10. Glad Molly likes hers too  

X


----------



## SamRinde

I have and use the harness you linked. It is a bit big for Frankie (he is still a puppy, so he'll grow into it, I'm sure). He walks very well with it on. I've also done a bit of walk training with him so he knows more or less to be at my side when we walk. He is still a pup, so he smells/puts in mouth almost everything we come across, but he doesn't pull with that harness on. When it's just his collar, sometimes he pulls and gets over-excited or something, but it rarely, if ever, happens with that harness.


----------

